# TRACS/ASR-3 Upgrade News



## Bert (18 Aug 2008)

Oooo. Good news for the airfields.  Interesting; "proven commercial off-the-shelf hardware, 
including a modern Signal Processing System and a highly reliable Solid State Transmitter."

http://www.sensis.com/docs/625/


----------

